#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  British Petroleum's (BP) Design practice

## maxim

Can someone upload 
British Petroleum's (BP)
Process Design practice collection.


ThanksSee More: British Petroleum's (BP) Design practice

----------


## nomanfahmi

This is what I have :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhattaby

Could you please upload it to mind.net

----------


## maxim

thanks

----------


## mkhattaby

Could you please upload it in another location like 4shared or megauppload , as rapid share is not allowed in my area.
regards

----------


## asif

Can you provide Snam's Progetti or Haldor Topsoe design practices

----------


## cybersoul

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

found on p2p.Its only Design practice for piping support.The other one on p2p is Snamprogetti - Guida Progettazione Impianti.pdf and it is in Italian.

----------


## cybersoul

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

here is another one its a piping designer course from snamprogetti (1991)

----------


## asif

Thank you very much for your efforts. But i need process design practices and i could not find it through P2P. Please provide the links. Thanks

----------


## cybersoul

ok in emule search  Snamprogetti in KAD network, you will get it
Snamprogetti - Guida alla progettazione degli impianti petrolchimici e di raffinazione.pdf 91.3mb . but its in italian and u need to translate it for use if u dont know italian.

----------


## asif

thanks buddy

----------


## maxim

Dear friends,
what is the link for 
Snamprogetti - Guida alla progettazione degli impianti petrolchimici e di raffinazione.

----------


## johnexxon

Thank You

See More: British Petroleum's (BP) Design practice

----------


## Processor

Dear Nomanfahmi! Thanks for sharing BP Manuals.

Dear Cybersoul! Thanks for sharing materail regarding "piping supports".

Asif / Cybersoul! I first time saw the terms "eMule" and "KAD Network". On searching further details on the internet (wikipedia), it seems that eMule is software which can be used for upload / download and gives access to certain "data". Please share your experience about using eMule and inform whether it is advisable to install this software.

Any other link or source for snam/progetti manuals. Does english version exist?

----------


## cybersoul

well , emule is good p2p software.Lots of files there...U can install it no problem.

----------


## aboulfazl

Thank you

----------


## nhussain

Thanks

----------


## Ochuko

Really av the code

----------


## sme

> This is what I have :
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thanks my dear

----------


## rlins76

Thank ya'll for sharing

----------


## haih5

People must get a surprise when I ask for these files after a longtime that they've been created. However, I really need them. I hope their is somone upload them again or send to me by email adress: plustwoh5@gmail.com
-----------
Thanks very much

----------


## feune111962

Thank you

----------


## aragorn

thanks

----------


## Priyoyo

thank's  nomanfahmi

----------


## kwy1970

thanks

See More: British Petroleum's (BP) Design practice

----------


## Mac

My Heartly THank you......

----------


## haih5

> This is what I have :
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank nomanfahmi, It looks like rather difficult to me to understand all of these. Could you share some book about piping for an new junior like me? just for a surrounding understanding.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thks for the share

----------


## fadiragb

thankssssssssssss  for all sharing

----------


## padua

Thank you very much.

By Padua.

----------


## kanankiri

thank you

----------


## Lucas Vergara

Could you please reupload the file? I cant get a valid link.
Thanks.

----------


## jituparekh

Please upload on 4share.......

Thanks

----------


## mavericklf1

Please re upload.

All links are dead.

b. regards

----------


## ashrath25

can you upload this again??

thank you

----------


## mkhurram79

links are no longer valid
reload plz

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com



Cheers.See More: British Petroleum's (BP) Design practice

----------


## mohammad29

Hello SLB, i ve read through your thread. would you be so kind and share the info with me
regards
mohammad

----------


## potatoteddy

please upload latest revision, thanks in advance!

----------

